# Yargh



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey everyone. I don't feel the need to bother any of you with my turbulent past so i'll let you assume it hasn't been perfect. I've had this disorder for a few years and hopefully my experience could be helpful and likewise I wish to learn from many of you.

Anyway, i'm an American studying in Montreal and I hope to get to know you all a little better.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

you wouldn't be bothering at all. afterall, who else better to understand than those going through the same thing


----------

